# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Escasez  de Semilla de Maíz Amarillo Duro en la campaña 2013 - 2014

## Pedro Injante Silva

En los últimos meses se esta observando una paulatina escasez de semilla con los híbridos de maíz amarillo duro importado debido a muchos problemas que se ha generado con respecto a este cultivo.
Ante este problema el INIA esta ofertando semilla de buena calidad y de probados rendimientos en la costa peruana.
Este híbrido simple se denomina el INIA 605 y se puede adquirir en las instalaciones del INIA Vista Florida Chiclayo o comunicarse al RPM #229771 para cualquier consulta. 
Pedro Injante 
INIATemas similares: Manejo de maíz amarillo duro x ing. Carlos castañeda !!! Compra de maiz duro amarillo Artículo: Proyectan incrementar sembríos de quinua a 100 mil hectáreas en campaña 2013  2014 VENDO MAIZ AMARILLO DURO VENDO 20 TN DE  MAIZ AMARILLO DURO MEJORADO

----------


## Eduardo Gonzales Leiva

Estimado Ing. Pedro Injante, 
Estoy interesado en sembrar Maíz amarillo duro y en mi investigación veo que ha logrado desarrollar un Maíz Amarillo Duro de gran rendimiento (INIA 619 Megahíbrido), lo felicito por este gran trabajo. 
Me gustaría saber si dispone de una estructura de costos para este tipo de maíz y tal vez un manual. Cómo haría para conseguir semilla para 76 ha? 
Saludos.

----------

